# Stuck In CM7 Bootloop



## Speedy328 (Aug 27, 2011)

Just rooted my DINC2. Successfully installed Revolutionary bootloader (no problem installing with 2.3.3) Although CMW said it "installed" it wasn't showing up. Flashed a CM7 zip as well as gapps zip from my SD card (both successful). When I tried to reboot I'm stuck in a CM7 boot loop. Pulled battery several times, No success. Any help, suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Speedy328 (Aug 27, 2011)

Got it working. Was able to re-install off SD card. Relief!


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad you got it fixed. Since you replaced stock recovery with CWM, it is pretty hard to get permanently stuck since you can always get to CWM unless you cook the recovery.img.

Often times after flashing and getting a boot loop, just clearing cache and data in CWM will get you running.


----------

